# Hero vs Mamba



## Priscilla (Jul 22, 2009)

Neither, try a nomad. If you have to go with one of the above mentioned, go with the mamba.


----------



## Mmcquillen (Jul 14, 2009)

I just bought the mamba and it is the best boat i have ever bought. I'm 14 and can roll and hand roll it very easily. this boat can take you from beginner to class 5 and first descents. I love this boat definatley get it.


----------



## crowdaroundum (Jul 8, 2006)

mamba(get the creeker version) all the way!!!


----------



## Mmcquillen (Jul 14, 2009)

crowdaroundum said:


> mamba(get the creeker version) all the way!!!


Ya thats the one i was talking about


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Don't give up on Jackson boats if you've never paddled one. Some people absolutely love them, some people hate them...I demo'd a Hero and a Mamba last season, and personally liked the Hero better, but they were both good boats...the point is demo several before you make a decision.
I didn't buy either, I got a Jefe, paddled it for a season and didn't really like it, swaped it out this season for a Pyrahna Ammo, and absolutely love it...so check several boats out.


----------



## hojo (Jun 26, 2008)

*demo 'em*



simon123 said:


> Seeking opinions: Would a Hero or a Mamba be a better choice for a new boater who plans to run up to class IV? What boat would handle better, roll easier, and be most stable?


Try em out. Dagger outfitting generally doesn't fit me. When I got my boat I was in between the mamba and the diesel. WaveSport just fits me better. I like the hero and the mamba but you'll have to try them out yourself.

That said, if you're going to run creeks, get something with a displacement hull, not a planing hull. Nothing wrong with a planning hull, but the displacement boofs softer and they're generally faster for those crux moves. That would be Nomad vs. Rocker in your scheme of things. Not sure about the creeker mamba.


----------



## Ken Vanatta (May 29, 2004)

*not the Mamba*

Not the Mamba. I highly recommend the Hero or Little Hero depending on your size. The Heros are highly capable of most all kinds - SUV - type performance. It actually has a performance hull for carving and surfing. It has high sidewalls and balanced volume for stability control. The outfitting is excellent and the boats are light. The Hero is a design that you won't grow out of as your skills improve. And, yes, it does roll very easy if you get the correct size. I have seen women challenged with the regular sized Hero (75 gallons), but easily dominate the Little Hero (63 Gallons). For kids the Sidekick is the #1 best boat ever made for them to advance in the sport enjoyably. The Super Hero should certainly require a larger person.

Another great boat for you, in my opinion, are the first generation Diesels.


----------



## Gary E (Oct 27, 2003)

Hero is my favorite. I switched from the nomad. Try out all the boats and get the one you feel the best in. Paddling is all about confidence and your boat can make it or break it.


----------



## cuzin (Oct 4, 2007)

The Ma'amba is the single greatest boat ever made. It truly is the one boat quiver. But you should get three so you can have a playboat, a creeker and a river runner.


----------



## Theophilus (Mar 11, 2008)

Liquid Logic Remix.


----------



## marcellern (Apr 21, 2008)

*Hero*

I have a 09 Hero. I find it to be a very stable boat that is easy to paddle. Plus the outfitting is super easy to adjust, and provides all day comfort. I highly recommend the Hero for you.


----------



## DragonUSMC (Aug 6, 2009)

I paddle a super hero... for couple reasons.

One, i'm a disabled vet. I love the large cockpit hole and comfort i can attain with the adjustment level of the jackon boats. It allows me to get in and exit my boat with ease and no extra pain for no reason.

I feel the boat is a tank... I am a new boater and i really feel and have been told by many of the instructors that i have learned quickly. Part of that reason i feel is because of the confidence the boat gives me. I just started paddling Shoshone in this my first year kayaking... probably have 30 days total under my belt and the boat really helps me when i make the newbie mistakes, it takes alot to make me have to brace.

The Wave Sport Diesel also gives me that same feeling. And i really enjoyed paddling that boat but got the super hero because the cockpit was alot smaller on the wave sport and made my hip hurt trying to get in and out.

OBVIOUSLY my situation differs from many people as not too many have to deal with the daily issues of having shrapnel in their bodies.

I have never paddled the momba but as i recommend to my snowboard students... you need to try the equipment out before purchasing... get what feels right to you and what will be tailored to what you want to do and your body type.


----------



## the_skin_eater (May 26, 2009)

Mmcquillen said:


> I just bought the mamba and it is the best boat i have ever bought. I'm 14 and can roll and hand roll it very easily. this boat can take you from beginner to class 5 and first descents. I love this boat definatley get it.



How many boats could you possibly of bought at 14???


----------



## Mmcquillen (Jul 14, 2009)

the_skin_eater said:


> How many boats could you possibly of bought at 14???


3 its still a good boat


----------



## the_skin_eater (May 26, 2009)

Mmcquillen said:


> 3 its still a good boat



Dam, looks like I need to start selling drugs again to catch up.

I never had the mommy and daddy to buy me shit...


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

the_skin_eater said:


> Dam, looks like I need to start selling drugs again to catch up.
> 
> I never had the mommy and daddy to buy me shit...


No need to hate, you probably didn't start boating when you were a pre-teen either. I wish I would have started boating that early...although 3 boats in 1 year of paddling is a little ridiculous


----------



## the_skin_eater (May 26, 2009)

lmyers said:


> No need to hate, you probably didn't start boating when you were a pre-teen either. I wish I would have started boating that early...although 3 boats in 1 year of paddling is a little ridiculous


Not hatin...Just sayin

And no, I did not start that young. However, I had nothing like that given to me ever...That is why I say.

And yea, demos would def. be a better idea!


----------



## Mmcquillen (Jul 14, 2009)

Let me explain. My first boat my dad bought for 100 and its and old dagger infrared and i used to use it as a river runner. I wanted to start to get into playboating so i bought a LL cr and didn't like it so I sold it and got the mamba. I paid for both of the other boats and I have been paddling for more than a year. Another reason I get this is because My dad has had me on the river since i was 2 or 3 years old.


----------



## dugan (May 5, 2006)

Seriously skin eater? Are you really talkin' shit to a 14 year old? I'm one of the bigger assholes on this site, but come on. 

It's cool that your parents buy you boats, kid. Keep after it!


----------



## raymo (Aug 10, 2008)

Mmcquillen said:


> Let me explain. My first boat my dad bought for 100 and its and old dagger infrared and i used to use it as a river runner. I wanted to start to get into playboating so i bought a LL cr and didn't like it so I sold it and got the mamba. I paid for both of the other boats and I have been paddling for more than a year. Another reason I get this is because My dad has had me on the river since i was 2 or 3 years old.


 Stay in there you are doing great. Do'nt sweat where you got the kayaks from, you know what works for you.


----------



## Mmcquillen (Jul 14, 2009)

thanks


----------



## the_skin_eater (May 26, 2009)

dugan said:


> Seriously skin eater? Are you really talkin' shit to a 14 year old? I'm one of the bigger assholes on this site, but come on.
> 
> It's cool that your parents buy you boats, kid. Keep after it!



I was giving him shit for anything much...

Just asking about the boats.

And besides, age has nothing to do with anything.
I dont like spoiled people, regardless of age!

This is why i always pee on peoples houses when Im working in Vail or Beaver Creek.....


I think its awesome his dad started em so young. Thats great. And, after reading his explanation, well, sounds good to me. Twas a simple question and he gave me a simple answer. All I needed. So next time ya wanna interject your bullshit in a situation like this, go fuck yourself!

Have a great day!


----------



## dugan (May 5, 2006)

the_skin_eater said:


> Dam, looks like I need to start selling drugs again to catch up.
> 
> I never had the mommy and daddy to buy me shit...


 
Sounds a lot like shit talkin'. Pardon me for stickin' up for a kid who's lucky enough to have a cool mom and dad.


----------



## Theophilus (Mar 11, 2008)

the_skin_eater said:


> All I needed.


 You should see a Doctor and have that looked at.


----------



## badswimmer (Jul 13, 2006)

buy an ammo-pyrhana
or the mamba if your not gonna surf shit
not the hero, uck, crosslink is unrepairable.


----------



## SummitAP (Jun 23, 2007)

the_skin_eater said:


> I was giving him shit for anything much...
> 
> Just asking about the boats.
> 
> ...


Hey shit_eater! The kid doesn't come across as spoiled, just privileged and aware of his luck in that. You, however, come across as bitter, angry, and jealous. Adjust your attitude or STFU.


----------



## ActionJackson (Apr 6, 2005)

DragonUSMC, glad you've found a boat that works for you - very cool that you're able to boat. More importantly, thanks for serving your country. RESPECT. Would be an honor to meet and boat with you some day.


----------



## brenda (Aug 10, 2008)

I have not tried a Mamba but abosolutely love my Little Hero. Also have a Star. I can't imagine ever needing anything else. I have only paddled for 2 years and have owned 6 boats, until I found what worked best. Nutty eh!!!


----------



## the_skin_eater (May 26, 2009)

SummitAP said:


> Hey shit_eater! The kid doesn't come across as spoiled, just privileged and aware of his luck in that. You, however, come across as bitter, angry, and jealous. Adjust your attitude or STFU.



Orrr....have your boyfriend adjust your sack outa his mouth, then swap positions...

Ill shut up when I actually give a fuck....

Please hold your breath!


----------



## DragonUSMC (Aug 6, 2009)

ActionJackson said:


> DragonUSMC, glad you've found a boat that works for you - very cool that you're able to boat. More importantly, thanks for serving your country. RESPECT. Would be an honor to meet and boat with you some day.


Thanks man... i would love to boat with anyone and learn new skills! You can never learn too much and can always learn from someone else... be it something to do better or something that you shouldn't do.



Theophilus said:


> You should see a Doctor and have that looked at.


seriously... you're comebacks, annotations, anecdotes, are all terrible... Let the 14 year old handle himself... he does a much better job without help.


And 14 year old dude... you earned your gear, thats all that skin was trying to say. I respect that for sure, I was never handed anything... my parents took care of me thats why i my mom and dad tattooed on my chest... They gave me what i needed and made me earn what i wanted. I feel thats a lost thing in our society now, glad to see some still live by it. Although Skin is a bit more of an ass then i am... =P


----------



## the_skin_eater (May 26, 2009)




----------



## stumpster (Jul 23, 2006)

Is that supposed to be funny?
It isn't!


----------



## dugan (May 5, 2006)

the_skin_eater said:


> Orrr....have your boyfriend adjust your sack outa his mouth, then swap positions...
> 
> Ill shut up when I actually give a fuck....
> 
> Please hold your breath!


With a name like skin eater you must be well versed at adjusting sacks in your mouth. Maybe you could tell summitt your favorite way to pleasure another man. Judging by your smiley face emoticons I'd say you know more than a few...or maybe taking a load in your face is your only move.

I would talk shit to 14 year olds too if my game was as weak as yours.


----------



## the_skin_eater (May 26, 2009)




----------



## Kyle K (Dec 17, 2008)

Summit123: I would go with the one that is the most _comfortable_ for you to be in. They are both good boats: forgiving, easy to roll and both can surf when you're feeling playful. As mentioned, the Wave Sport Diesel fits these criteria as well. 

mmquillen: Glad you're boating! It would be a pleasure to boat with you sometime. Sounds like you have great parents and you know how to work for what you want. Keep it up!

the skin eater, et al: Really? Can we get back to kayaking now?


----------



## ericnourse (Feb 13, 2009)

Damn!!! You fuckers give me shit for trying to find good people to have fun with. This foreskin eater has taken it to a ho-nuvva-leval. 

I was 12 when I purchased my 1st kayak and 9 when my mommy bought my brother and me our 1st 2 man raft. I plan to take care of her when the time comes. 

You're searching Foreskin. You lost. Apologize and walk away.

Hey kid, you need anything, let us know. We'll take care of ya. 

E-


----------



## ericnourse (Feb 13, 2009)

Paddling since 2009 Foreskin? Really? Acting tough? I'm sorry you were touched in inappropriate places as a youth by male relatives. Good luck. Pick on me; not a 14 year old who is excited about the sport we all love. E


----------



## Mmcquillen (Jul 14, 2009)

Kyle K said:


> Summit123: I would go with the one that is the most _comfortable_ for you to be in. They are both good boats: forgiving, easy to roll and both can surf when you're feeling playful. As mentioned, the Wave Sport Diesel fits these criteria as well.
> 
> mmquillen: Glad you're boating! It would be a pleasure to boat with you sometime. Sounds like you have great parents and you know how to work for what you want. Keep it up!
> 
> the skin eater, et al: Really? Can we get back to kayaking now?


ya that would be cool, your probably better than me though


----------



## Kyle K (Dec 17, 2008)

Mmcquillen said:


> ya that would be cool, your probably better than me though


No worries! It's all fun. I live in Seattle now but I'm moving to Denver within the next couple of months... just in time to miss the river season of course.  

I paddle V at times but enjoy any level; river running, playboating and creeking. I used to be a pro raft guide so I even like pushing rubber once in a while. Mostly I just like to paddle with fun folks that are happy to be on the river and looking to have a good time. 

PM me sometime and I'll swap info with you. It's always good to expand the boater circle.


----------



## dugan (May 5, 2006)

Oh yeah... got sidetracked. To whomever posted originally, I have a Hero and like it quite a bit. I bought it cause I cracked my Nomad. It is really forgiving, but a bit slow and not as predictable as the dagger boats. My next creek/river runner will be a dagger.


----------



## DragonUSMC (Aug 6, 2009)

ericnourse said:


> Paddling since 2009 Foreskin? Really? Acting tough?


lol and this is the reply? flexing your epeen? YOU LIVE IN GREELEY... I can look at profile info too!!! So how many days do you boat, or even ski for that matter.

He may have started this year, but something tells me he's yacked probably 20 times more then you, as we go every day after work.

Last season i clocked 157 days riding... not including the days i hiked, did you get alot of riding done on the front range? Do you paddle everyday after work in the condo-association's pool?

If you havent figured it out yet, he (Skin) enjoys screwing with you... And by you, i mean everyone. He is an ass and enjoys it. feed into it, play along, or ignore it... welcome to internet.


----------



## the_skin_eater (May 26, 2009)

DragonUSMC said:


> If you havent figured it out yet, he (Skin) enjoys screwing with you... And by you, i mean everyone. He is an ass and enjoys it. feed into it, play along, or ignore it... welcome to internet.



Im glad someone here doesnt have their tampon in...

You guys get worked up waaaayyy too easy.

Like said above. Just having fun.









And yes, i am new this year. You trying to talk shit about expansion in the sport? Go ahead. Wont hurt my feelings.

And what the hell is up with people trying to screenname bash???
Never got that. OOOOOOhhhh... pLease, dont insult my naaaammeee...


Anyways.
Ill leave the front ranging gapers to their thing now.


----------



## Theophilus (Mar 11, 2008)

the_skin_eater said:


> Anyways.
> Ill leave the front ranging *gaper*s to their thing now.


Says the kid who moved here last year from Illinois.  I've got pairs of skis older than you. Drive on with making a fool of yourself.


----------



## DragonUSMC (Aug 6, 2009)

^and i'm from iowa and have more days then you have ever had. Again your point? You rock at this!!!! =D


----------



## the_skin_eater (May 26, 2009)

Theophilus said:


> Says the kid who moved here last year from Illinois.  I've got pairs of skis older than you. Drive on with making a fool of yourself.



Hey shit dick. Just go die already. We have enough tards in the nation. Do us all a favor.

And btw, I have skiis older than you too...Whats your point?

Ohhh yea, You dont have one.


*its really sad you have nothing better to do than look into my life btw.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Come on now guys, if your gonna talk shit at least make it funny - or have something to do with rivers...I believe the thread originally started with something about boats...oh yeah comparing a Mamba or Hero - there may not be much running right now, but this is a whitewater forum.


----------



## the_skin_eater (May 26, 2009)

lmyers said:


> Come on now guys, if your gonna talk shit at least make it funny - or have something to do with rivers...I believe the thread originally started with something about boats...oh yeah comparing a Mamba or Hero - there may not be much running right now, but this is a whitewater forum.


I did offer an end to this...But el douche preffered to make it go on....


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

the_skin_eater said:


> I did offer an end to this...But el douche preffered to make it go on....


El douche, eh? I don't care if you talk shit to me, I know I boat more and better than you...and that is all that matters. End of discussion, time to start planning a long and fun weekend.


----------



## the_skin_eater (May 26, 2009)

lmyers said:


> El douche, eh? I don't care if you talk shit to me, I know I boat more and better than you...and that is all that matters. End of discussion, time to start planning a long and fun weekend.


I wasnt talking about you.............

Does anyone here know how to read????


----------



## the_skin_eater (May 26, 2009)

lmyers....

I was talking about Theophilus...

Gratz any ways.

And this is for him too, so please dont cry yourself to sleep tonight over this thinking its for you....


----------



## SummitAP (Jun 23, 2007)

the skin eater will eventually find out that while the buzzards value free speech and amusing banter, being *nothing but* an offensive troll is not conducive to being allowed to remain here


----------



## DragonUSMC (Aug 6, 2009)

^funny that being stated then i believe one should also analyze the majority of Theophilus posts. 

I mean equal is equal. Stating stupid posts simply stating "JACKSON SUCKS" isnt very informative or intelligent at all... therefore falling under the same category. All subsequent posts of his has simply feed said trolls... again justifying my point again. Still at this point he hasn't answered any intelligent questions posed to him in this thread. Equal moderation under all situations... I understand this site only has like 300 ACTIVE members but still, i can handle the moderation of the sites i visit with an average of 20,000 ACTIVE members with greater of ease then i've seen here... this thread should have been locked long ago.

PS the lock button is the one that looks like a pad lock in the lower control panel... hell it even says LOCK as you mouse-over. (mouse-over means put your mouse over it and pause for a fuking second.)


----------



## Theophilus (Mar 11, 2008)

Amazingly neither of you clowns have the self control to simply stop posting. So go ahead and get the last word in while I put you both on ignore. Then you two gapers can run along and set your photobucket accounts to "private".  For two buffoons who profess to be Level Dungeon Masters of the "internets" you sure run around the your e-moron hanging out for all to see. 

I'm done with you. Now move along... or you can post more "funny" pictures. I've got some of my own.

SYOTR


----------



## DragonUSMC (Aug 6, 2009)

Theophilus said:


> Amazingly neither of you clowns have the self control to simply stop posting. So go ahead and get the last word in while I put you both on ignore.


lawl sir... I think the best part is that you don't see the irony in this.

Oh look... still no answer to any of the relevant questions asked of you, sad panda. =(


----------



## Don (Oct 16, 2003)

*????*

WTF? Really?


----------

